# New years party anyone?



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for a kid friendly new years party. A chance to meet new outdoorsman and let the wives chat. If anyone is planning on having a party like this or has thought about it I'm definitely interested and I thinka lot of other people would be too. I'm not against having a couple beers either. Give the kids a chance to run around with other little ones. I'd do one at my house but it probably wouldnt be big enough.

Anyone doing anything like this?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

the one at my house will be kid friendly in the earlier stages but as the evening progresses into the later stages.......probably not recommended.Anytime I have a party, I want to offer those who attend, the opportunity to NOT have to drive, especially those comingin from out of town.

you are more than welcome to bring them up. my kids will all be there that range in age from 9,11, and two 23 yr olds. there will be a couple of rooms with tv's, movies, computer (pc games), huge backyard, trampoline and the fire for all to gather around.

I don't want anyone to think that kids aren't more than welcome at my parties. For yrs, I wouldn't attend a party if it wasn't kid friendly for at least a while anyways. In other words, bring 'em on, the more the merrier and I'll leave it up to the parents as to when the little ones should head to kid only rooms or home.


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

We will be kid friendly.We just purchaed Avalon Bowling Center in Milton right on Avalon Blvd.We we not sure how to handle New Years Eve but have to deceide to go for it...so please bring e'm on over who knowswhatl will happen.:letsdrink.. but We will base it on how many show up..We may lock the doors at Ten and say whoever is here can finish the night for free..who knows...we will play it by ear..did not want to open for New Years...only because no planning was involved..(justbought the business on Dec 5th) anyways ...

Cheers to the New Year, Hope to CYA on the water

JB

:toast

ps I will do this, say you heard about it from PFF and _I will comp you a game or two, three, ....ect..;.tell em' Joey sent ya_


----------

